# Can I grow Alternanthera Reineckii emersed



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

I have lots of Alternanthera Reineckii pulled out from my crowded tank.
Can I grow them emersed?
(I know that the "mini" version of it can be grown emersed)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, all of them can be grown emersed with maybe one or two exceptions.
this aquascaper grows all his plants around his house. He’s in Indonesia so the weather is perfect for these tropical plants.


https://youtube.com/c/YuliaAquascape


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Yes, all of them can be grown emersed with maybe one or two exceptions.
> this aquascaper grows all his plants around his house. He’s in Indonesia so the weather is perfect for these tropical plants.
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/c/YuliaAquascape


Thank you @mistergreen for the confirmation, feel reassured now! For Alternanthera Reineckii particularly, when moving from submerged to emersed, will the leaves dry out to develop new ones, or they will simply transform to adapt themselves with the new environment? (I'm asking this for Alternanthera Reineckii particularly)


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, the leaves will die off. The structures for emerged leaves are different. It won’t look the same as well.


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Yes, the leaves will die off. The structures for emerged leaves are different. It won’t look the same as well.


Thank you, very helpful!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Another method for getting emergent growth is to let the stems float in water. The new leaves will grow toward the light. You can pick off the new stems to plant in the soil.


----------

